# United Arab Emirates Dental Programs



## 123eun (May 7, 2008)

Heyy, I have recently applied to Gulf Medical College Ajman for DMD program.

Does anybody know if there is a resident years requirement to become a dentist in UAE after graduating from the school?
Or can I just work as a dentist right after graduation in any hospitals in UAE?


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

First of all, has the program been accredited by the UAE government yet? 
I was looking into the program, it was in the process. And still on there site, the claim its subject to approval.

The program is a 5+1 program. Five years study, then 1 year residency required for graduation, and to practice in UAE.


----------



## 123eun (May 7, 2008)

what happens if the school does not get accredited?


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Well the school's MBBS and BPT programs are accredited. The Pharma D. and DMD programs are still being approved by the UAE government. 

If the program is not accredited by the UAE government, that would make the degree have no value, because its not government approved. 

The school claims the programs should be approved by the start of the programs, but they cant guarantee anything.

I would make sure the program gets accredited/approved before you pay your fees.

A school at that level should not have a problem getting a program accredited, but you know, you dont want to take your chances. 

I would contact the school, and ask what the status is of the program getting accredited.


----------



## 123eun (May 7, 2008)

I called the school and they said that the government came two weeks ago and they are waiting to hear back. 
So.. if it gets accredited, can I work as a dentist in UAE right after graduation?


----------

